# Cooking Boston Butt



## pipman

The other day a co-worker smoked some Boston Butt and made us all some pulled pork sandwiches.  I love these sandwiches and want to try my own.  He said you can slow cook the meat as well in stead of smoking it.  My question is since I don't have a smoker, can I use a crock pot or the oven to cook this and exactly how do I do it?  I'm going to buy the meat today while grocery shopping and am hoping to try this out soon.  Thanks for any and all replies!!


----------



## Crash

Sure you can Pipman. I made it in the oven for years.
I prefer bone-in boston butt about 4 lbs. Season the meat with your favorite rub. Place in a Pyrex casserol dish, cover and bake at 225F for ~6 hours or at 350F for ~4. I check on the roast once or twice and drain the liquid before returning to the oven.
 The meat is done when you can wiggle the bone free of the meat.
Let the meat rest for 15 to 30 minutes, drain any liquid out of the pan, remove the bone and pull the meat appart with two forks.
Add your favorite BBQ sauce, cover and return to the oven for about 15 minutes.
Serve on soft buns topped with creamy coleslaw.


----------



## Shunka

I don't have a smoker either but have made some pulled pork that was close in the oven. It needs to really slow cook in a closed pan with a bit of water and a tiny touch of liquid smoke. I add lots of sliced onions and chopped garlic to mine. I am pretty sure that there is at least one thread on this already; I'll try to find it.


----------



## auntdot

Gosh, not too long ago I was half asleep and saw the Cookin' in Brooklyn show and there was a recipe that looked very good. Was a pork butt cooked in the oven.

Here is the link:

http://home.discovery.com/fansites/cookininbrooklyn/recipes/bbqpork.html

Hope this helps.


----------



## kitchenelf

It will lack that smoked flavor but a very basic way is just rub in some olive oil, salt, and pepper.  Wrap tightly in foil (try not to let the juices seep out so use a wide piece of foil.  Bake at 350 degrees for 6 hours.  You can sprinkle some liquid smoke on there if you want I guess - I don't like the stuff but it will help a bit.

Anyway - that's all I do.  I smoke quite a few pork butts and this one is passable.  Use a vinegary/tomato-based bbq sauce and you'll have it made!

oooooooooooo - EDITED to say next time I will use the recipe auntdot linked to!!!! BUT I would still wrap it - it stays really moist and juicy that way!


----------



## Gretchen

Please do not cook it above 250* if you want pulled pork. Any temp above that will roast the meat (tighten the proteins) instead of cooking the meat in such a way that the internal collagen breaks down and gives the melting consistency of pulled pork.
Rub the meat with whatever rub you want--or a mix of brown sugar and black pepper.
Cook it uncovered in a 250* oven for 8 hours. The crust will be brown and elegant. Be sure to include at least some of the fat in the final pulled pork. Pull. Serve with sauce. I have a recipe on here somewhere for BBQ sauce (and pulled pork) that we love and have enjoyed for about 40 years.  Carolina Pulled pork rules.


----------



## TATTRAT

low and slow is the key, like everyone has stated. The cut is extremely versatile and will take any flavors you can think of. Smoking one is great, but the stove method will still yield delicious results.


----------



## kitchenelf

You are correct Gretchen - but mine is still very pullable, juicy, and tender.  Isn't it funny how once you get used to the pulled pork you can't go back to sliced?  I'm the same way with pot roast - I don't want to have it sliceable - it HAS to fall apart.

I will try it your way next time because I REALLY miss the crust that comes with smoking.  I will probably use some sort of "mop" to give it some kind of flavor if I can't smoke it.


----------



## sparrowgrass

I do a 24 hour pulled pork.  

Preheat your oven to 450.   While you are waiting for it to heat, rub your pork butt with a dry rub.  Use a packaged one, or mix a cup of brown sugar with a couple tablespoons of chili powder, maybe some garlic, some cumin if you like it, some cayenne if you want a little heat. For a smoke flavor, put a tablespoon of liquid smoke into the sugar mix. The sugar caramelizes, so the roast has a little sweetness, not a lot.

Put your rubbed roast in a baking pan with a rack, and put it into the hot oven.  Immediately turn the heat down to 200 degrees.  

Go to bed.  Next morning, your house will smell great, but try not to eat the roast for breakfast.  Instead, let it cook all day.  

Take it out, look at the beautiful "bark" (crust), shred it up and serve on nice soft buns with bbq sauce.

I do these 2 at a time, because it freezes really well.  (If you are only doing one, use a half cup of sugar.)


----------



## Gretchen

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> You are correct Gretchen - but mine is still very pullable, juicy, and tender. Isn't it funny how once you get used to the pulled pork you can't go back to sliced? I'm the same way with pot roast - I don't want to have it sliceable - it HAS to fall apart.
> 
> I will try it your way next time because I REALLY miss the crust that comes with smoking. I will probably use some sort of "mop" to give it some kind of flavor if I can't smoke it.


 
You don't have to  have a smoker to get the crust--definitely try it!!! I get it in the oven.
 It is absolutely delicious--as I say in my directions, you will have to slap your hands to keep from eating it all right then as it comes out of the oven. I also don't mop even when I smoke--or maybe especially if I smoke it. Too much heat is lost opening the smoker.  
We don't really like a whole big lot of smoke anyway--it's all about the pork.  I often smoke it for 4 hours @250* and then finish in the oven for 4-5 @250* (to compensate for the time out of heat). But in the early years of making this, there weren't really any home smokers (60's) and it was all in the oven at home or at the BBQ joint. So that is where I started with it--oven.
If you haven't looked at my Carolina pulled pork recipe, I do recommend it. There is a "moistening" sauce that I put on after pulling--so little that you should not even know it is there.  And a western NC style sauce that is much liked around here.


----------



## kitchenelf

Gretchen, I have never used a "mop" in my life but I thought it might be a good way to add some flavor in place of smoking.  I can't wait to try this.  I always smoke mine totally in the smoker but never add more Hickory wood chunks - only add more wood briquettes - once those wood chunks are gone that's fine by me.  I just keep on "smoking" until done - usually takes about 10 hours.


----------



## Crash

Gretchen said:
			
		

> You don't have to  have a smoker to get the crust--definitely try it!!! I get it in the oven.
> It is absolutely delicious--as I say in my directions, you will have to slap your hands to keep from eating it all right then as it comes out of the oven. I also don't mop even when I smoke--or maybe especially if I smoke it. Too much heat is lost opening the smoker.
> We don't really like a whole big lot of smoke anyway--it's all about the pork. I often smoke it for 4 hours @250* and then finish in the oven for 4-5 @250* (to compensate for the time out of heat). But in the early years of making this, there weren't really any home smokers (60's) and it was all in the oven at home or at the BBQ joint. So that is where I started with it--oven.
> If you haven't looked at my Carolina pulled pork recipe, I do recommend it. There is a "moistening" sauce that I put on after pulling--so little that you should not even know it is there. And a western NC style sauce that is much liked around here.



Gretchen,
Could you post a link to your recipe? Thanks


----------



## Andy M.

Gretchen's method is right on. I do a similar process and end up with a pulled pork that tastes great!


----------



## pipman

thanks for so many replies everyone!!  I'm going to give it a try today.  wish me luck


----------



## pipman

well, it was pretty darn good.  Everything turned out ok.  I do have a few new questions though.  I used regular KC Masterpiece sauce, would the Honey KC Masterpiece give it a more "sweet" flavor or is there anything else you guys recommend for that sweet flavor.  Also I seen some talk about rub, what is it?  Another thing, I have a ton of left overs, it is all plain with no sauce, so i want to freeze it.  I was thinking of putting some servings into zip-loc baggies.  When i'm ready to re-heat the servings, what is the best way?  What kind of temps and time.  I don't want to dry it out.

Thanks again.


----------



## southerncooker

I know you've already cooked yours but here's another good way. I've been making this for years and I'm often requested by friends to make it. In fact I made two slow cookers full for a birthday celebration a couple weeks ago.

Almost NC Pork BBQ. My adaptation from a recipe from the NC Pork council. It's really easy and makes some good BBQ. You start by putting a boston butt in your slow cooker. Splash in a little cider vinegar and about a tablespoon or two of molasses. Cook for 10 to 12 hours in the slow cooker. Then take the butt out and remove the meat from the skin and bones. Shred the meat by using two forks and put it back in the slow cooker after you've drained any juices and wiped out the pot. In a fry pan saute an onion, chopped fine in a tiny bit of oil. Add that to the meat in the slow cooker along with a bottle of your favorite BBQ sauce, a few shakes of hot sauce such as Tabasco or Texas Pete (We like it spicy so I sometimes use a few shakes of a Habenero sauce, about a 1/4 cup of catsup and a teaspoon or two of liquid smoke if desired. Salt and pepper to taste. Turn the cooker to low and stir occasionally until warmed thru and the flavors mingle. It's great on a bun with some slaw, southern style. I like to add dill pickles and tomatoes and even sliced sweet onions sometimes to mine along with the slaw.


----------

